# Ti 29+ tandem from Quiring Cycles



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Doubles as a fatbike for winter.

Not only is he one of the best racers in Michigan history, he's a super nice guy to work with.


----------



## slingshot (Nov 21, 2005)

That is a beautiful looking machine. I am still a few deep on the build list but seeing this makes me super excited for mine to be complete. Thanks for posting and enjoy the ride


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I have seen his singles around my area. They are stunning. A couples years ago, I talked with him about building us a frame to some unique specs I was looking for. Was not viable at the time but maybe will be a some point. The problem was not cost or unwillingness to build, we just could not get the rear suspension design I was looking for.

PK


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd worry about Flex on a Ti tandem frame, let us know how it rides.

Any geometry specs handy?

My next build will be a custom FS fatty...just as soon as someone agrees to build it


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Not my bike, but I'll see if I can get specs and a ride report. I'd worry about flex, too. He's built a number of ti tandem bikes, so if anyone has that sorted out, I'll bet he does,


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I found a reference to a Quiring Full Suspension Tandem, is this right? Anyone have pics or a site with pics?


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

Tandem Frames | Quiring Cycles

link to Quiring site


----------

